
Teen boy builds Brest cancer diagnosis system - quipman
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/this-teen-boy-seeks-venture-capital-for-ai-to-fight-breast-cancer-2016-08-25
======
rufusjones
You can flag my comments all you want, but it doesn't change the facts. There
isn't ANY link to evidence that this thing works.

The Valley turned a con artist named Elizabeth Holmes-Madoff into a paper
billionaire by not checking to see whether her woo actually worked. Before we
turn this kid into Wile E. Coyote, SuperGenius, maybe someone would like to
present a shred of due diligence?

------
Cozumel
So..17 year old boy builds device to look at boobies!

